# For You Dandy Lion Lovers.



## Bynx (Aug 25, 2012)

A couple of shots done with reverse ring and 28-300mm Sigma lens.


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 26, 2012)

For some reason I thought I was coming here to see a "Dandy" Lion... what ever that would look like.

Sorry I have no critique to offer otherwise.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 26, 2012)

Photographiend said:


> For some reason I thought I was coming here to see a "Dandy" Lion... what ever that would look like.


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Very nice, Bynx! Dandelions are fun... and this is a unusual perspective!


----------



## Bynx (Aug 26, 2012)

hahaha that is a real hoot Bitter. Here is another shot of the dandy lion with a bit of Photoshop.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bynx said:


> hahaha that is a real hoot Bitter. Here is another shot of the dandy lion with a bit of Photoshop.



I do prefer the earlier ones you posted.. this one is a bit heavy on the processing. I don't feel it adds to the shot.


----------



## fiziwig (Aug 26, 2012)

And I thought I was being original. Mine did make an amazing 16x20 print, however.
I guess there truly is nothing new under the sun.


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 26, 2012)

Was that 3rd one you posted with the flash? Just trying to figure out the difference.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 26, 2012)

The third one was from just applying Lucas Arts plugin in Photoshop. The image looks better the bigger it is. Its the result of focus stacking so everything is in focus. Then putting it through Lucis Art turned it into an artwork rather than photo.


----------

